# What's everyone riding?



## Townsend (9 Aug 2006)

I'm posting from East Coast US, and ride road, and light trails.

My roadie is a 1987 Trek 560, a nice bike for a not-so-small (210 lbs.) fella. 531, 105 components, Biopace crank..not a bad bike, though not exactly what anyone is racing on. The point for me is to just get outside. I also have an even older Schwinn World Sport that is my rain/light trail bike...it's got touring wheels to take the bumps and give me better rain traction, and I don't fret about getting rusted (I'd just buy another frame for $50 and switch everything over).

So, what else is anyone else riding?


----------



## Denda (9 Aug 2006)

I ride a Lemond Reno. I have only had it for 2 months. Before that I rode a Schwin Crossfit for 22 years. I am really loving my first rode bike!


----------



## macca (9 Aug 2006)

First road bike is a Trek 1400 bought last year but hardly ridden.


----------



## Serenity (10 Aug 2006)

I don't have a road bike. If I did I would just LOVE an Orbea Orca....


----------



## bobcycle (10 Aug 2006)

I dont know what mine is. Its old, i know that much. but its still going, so i shouldnt complane.

I often pass cycleshops and look at the shiney new ones in the window. One of these days ...


----------



## Serenity (10 Aug 2006)

Why not, Bob? I say go for it! If you haven't spent money on a bike lately, don't you think it's time? You work hard, don't ya? At least it's something that is healthy for you.


----------



## Townsend (11 Aug 2006)

Krypton said:


> Does flat-bar road count?




This week, and this week only...yes! Lots of folks (couriers) ride them out by me.


----------



## Townsend (11 Aug 2006)

Serenity said:


> If you haven't spent money on a bike lately, don't you think it's time?



I'll say this...sometimes getting an improvement is not so much spending a ton as spending some time looking. Rummage sales, classifieds... Basically, old ladies that don't know how to use the internet are EASY PICKINS.


----------



## dafty d (6 Mar 2007)

hey to all on this new site,am dafty d a newbie to this site,i ride a litespeed pavia full carbon dream machine and its great!


----------



## joshw (5 Jul 2007)

I ride a veloce-equipped Bianchi road bike. It's not that light to say I'm a climber, but then I weigh only 51 kg so overall it works out pretty light.


----------



## andharwheel (5 Jul 2007)

I have a Lemond Nevada City and a Cannondale Synapse with Mavis askiums and Michelin Pro race tyres. and aerobars. The Cannodale rides well and is fast. Th eLemond is used for winter training.


----------



## Yorkshireman (5 Jul 2007)

TREK 700 (bought in Jan 2000) used mainly for touring/camping and general recreational riding. Only original parts are frame (steel) and chainwheel, everything else has been replaced as things have worn out or to suit my personal riding requirements.
Gratuitous `Tarty` bike pic :-


----------



## Rhythm Thief (6 Jul 2007)

I ride (occasionally) a Cannondale T600 with no touring kit and roadie gearing, a nameless track bike with mudguards and a front brake and a 49x16 fixed gear (currently in bits) or a very old Dawes Galaxy.


----------



## GaryA (6 Jul 2007)

I have two GT's; Avalance 00/merlin special built myself, budget but decent mx comps, FSA kit Marura discs (not impressed with) deore/lx merlin mavics etc 

2000 GT timberline classy steel allrounder/off road/tourer, kona project 2, 1.5 slicks rack & mudguard eyes for touring...done C2C twice would not sell, ever


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jul 2007)

I ride the following:

For commuting, club riding and sportives: Blue (that's a US maker not the colour!) 4AL compact frame, with Campag Centaur / Veloce mix.

For light touring, utilty riding and occasionally for commuting: Planet-X Kaffenback (the old blue dragon style) with Campag Mirage / Xenon mix.

For XC and winter training: Titus Motolite2 FS frame with various scavenged components (Shimano XT/XTR, old Hope Mini-mono's, DT Swiss wheels etc.)

I also have a pile of components that used to be my 'beast': a heavy hardtail MTB that I used for training whilst I was in Japan. It's basically an old Merlin Malt 1 frame and a very old set of Pace forks, with a fairly new FSA single ring crankset. Available for sale if anyone wants any of it!


----------



## nickwill (6 Jul 2007)

My best bike is a custom built steel Hewitt, complete with Campag centaur.
My Winter bike is a very tatty aluminium Ribble that has definitely seen better days.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jul 2007)

Serenity said:


> I don't have a road bike. If I did I would just LOVE an Orbea Orca....



Yeah - nice bike. My Father in Law bought one last week, from a lovely bike shop in St Chinian called Cycles Mari.

His first ride was 110km- no problems and extremely comfortable. Interestingly, it has a Campagnolo compact chainset, which is a bit of a departure for René - his other bike is a Colnago with a triple... and he's 72!
Good on him - 'old dogs, new tricks...' etc etc

Me? Veneto Altec2 or Look KG361 (but, filled with envy, I'm going back to St Chinian and get myself a Cervelo - or something fancy - next time!  )
Also have a Falcon waiting for the tyres to be pumped up... a Colnago Super +...BUT. I have no MTB / VTT etc - yet


----------



## janm399 (6 Jul 2007)

*My bike*

After I got run over by a black cab I replaced my old Cannondale Six-13 with a Trek Madone 5.2 frame with Ultegra/Dura-Ace components and Mavic Ksyrium ES wheels.







Jan


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jul 2007)

*Re: My bike*



janm399 said:


> After I got run over by a black cab I replaced my old Cannondale Six-13 with a Trek Madone 5.2 frame with Ultegra/Dura-Ace components and Mavic Ksyrium ES wheels.



Damn... maybe I should try that getting run over business. Do you recommend it? Everyone I know who's been hit now has more, better bikes than me!


----------



## WolfUK (6 Jul 2007)

Courtesy of the Cycle2Work scheme I am the proud owner of a Dawes Super Galaxy. Before that I rode a colleague's old supermarket-bought 'mountain bike' for a few months whilst I confirmed that my childhood memories of how fun cycling is were not just nostalgia.


----------



## Keith Oates (6 Jul 2007)

I wouldn't recommend it FM, it hurts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keith Oates (6 Jul 2007)

Colnago C40m with Dura Ace is my No.1 closely followed at NO.2 by Giant TCR with Ultegra and a old FCR that still gets an airing each year. However there are others such as the 2 MTB's and a Thorn Brevet.


----------



## pzycoman (6 Jul 2007)

Madone 5.2, DuraAce throughout, tri bars, quad spoke lovelys...

Although i am on the prowl for a hack, so if someones getting rid of a steel frame or something like that in london, gimmie a shout!


----------



## Yorkshireman (6 Jul 2007)

Looks as if you were getting a bit `excited` when you took that shot mate (nice machine though)  .


----------



## pzycoman (6 Jul 2007)

Yorkshireman said:


> Looks as if you were getting a bit `excited` when you took that shot mate (nice machine though)  .


 was my dodgey camera phone, you have to stand still for about 100 years for it to take a still photo...


----------



## Yorkshireman (6 Jul 2007)

I believe you  .


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (6 Jul 2007)

This is my ride:

*Click for image*

*[Edited by admin - Sorry, we're disabling the BB Code IMG tag - links only from now on please]*

I have since learn't a bit more about saddle position  

I'll post a pic of it all loaded up...erm....when I load it all up


----------



## ricadus (6 Jul 2007)

Mostly riding a white-carbon Bianchi with black Eurus wheels and mostly Campagnolo 'Chorus' components but also a few 'Record' bits, including the pedals. 

*Click for image*

*[Edited by admin - Sorry, we're disabling the BB Code IMG tag - links only from now on please]*


----------



## graham56 (6 Jul 2007)

I ride a Claude Butler Pro with full Campag groupset ( which is nice!) and a Scott P4 hybrid ( which is also nice!)


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Jul 2007)

Ribble winter frame with a mixture of Mirage and Xenon componants, and an ally/carbon Prorace kitted out with Centaur and Veloce.


----------



## laurence (6 Jul 2007)

roads bikes are...

a Fuquay 'custom' - alas, not built for me, so slightly too large, fitted with campag 8 speed. good, reliable bike.

my bestest bike is a Pegoretti Marcelo. that was custom built for me.


----------



## Lardyboy (6 Jul 2007)

Only got my Moulton TSR30 on the road at the moment while I contemplate which Sunday Bicycle to order. Oh the dilemma!  

I'll quickly add (cough) a Kona Cindercone MTB which gets the occasional bashing when I'm in the mood.


----------



## colint (7 Jul 2007)

De Rosa Avant with record and Ksyrium ES summer
Kinesis Racelight TK winter
Planet X Uncle John crosser


----------



## Cranky (8 Jul 2007)

Day bike and longer commutes- Ridgeback Genesis Day 1 2004 (flat bars)

MTB and Sustrans touring- Marin Hawk Hill hardtail 2002 with lots of upgrades

Local 'bash bike'- old steel Marin rigid MTB, rough black paint job, Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyres, raised gear ratios, flatty pedals

Brompton 3 speed- little used but very handy sometimes.

Started thinking about a nice Van Nicholas titanium day bike for next year, and eventually on of those Pashley classic gents bikes for local use (either very cool or very naff, not quite sure yet!).


----------



## fluff (8 Jul 2007)

Summer: Scott Jean Delatour Team Issue Scandium Frame, Ultegra & Ksyriums.
Fixed: Terry Dolan Alu cross/training frame, Sugino chainset, Navigator Pista wheels. 
Commuting/Light touring: Tifosi CK7, Campag champion triple, Open sport rims.

Find myself using the fixed more than anything at the moment.

Also have an old Raleigh Sun Solo not been ridden for years, a Rossin SLX that's in need of stripping down and rechroming, and a Reg Braddick 531 that's in the process of being built into a single speed.

I am running out of room!


----------



## Shaun (9 Jul 2007)

Hello,

Apologies for removing your in-line pics. I have disabled the image facility so that the CycleChat forums are _*Work Safe*_.

You can still post/view images, but instead you need to use the URL tag to create a link to them. It's pretty easy, look;


```
[url]http://www.web-address.com/of/your/image.jpg[/url]

or

[url=http://www.web-address.com/of/your/image.jpg]Text for image link[/url]
```

If you need any further help, just PM/Email me.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## joebe (10 Jul 2007)

DeRosa Merak (see the link) thanks to that nice Mr.Brown and the Ride to Work initiative. Equiped with 105 groupset, Velocity Deep V rims and various other bits from ITM, Bonty and Fizik.

Rebuilding my old Cannondale R600 for next winter and probably going to sell my old Bianchi Track bike as I don't think my knees were designed for it.


----------



## SamNichols (10 Jul 2007)

I currently ride a giant scr 2.0, with a mixture of tiagra and 105 components. The chainset shall be changing over as soon as i have the spare cash (Ultegra I think).


----------



## NickM (10 Jul 2007)

I ride a Kingcycle for day rides, tours and the occasional Audax, and a Fujin SLII (pwhoar!) for BHPC racing.

And I have a shedfull of neglected uprights (MTB, Audax, traditional tourer, fixie) which get taken out for riding to work, but that doesn't really count...


----------



## chris42 (10 Jul 2007)

Best Bike:
Trek 5500 carbon full dura ace and mavic es wheels with Vittoria corse open pro CX tyres, Deda bars & stem. Colour scheme is all black with white saddle and white tape. 

Winter/second bike:
trek 1500 with dura ace/ultegra. Wheels on this are Bontrager race X lite with continental GP 4000 tyres. This is in 2004 postal colours.


----------



## chris42 (10 Jul 2007)

joebe said:


> DeRosa Merak (see the link) thanks to that nice Mr.Brown and the Ride to Work initiative. Equiped with 105 groupset, Velocity Deep V rims and various other bits from ITM, Bonty and Fizik.
> 
> Rebuilding my old Cannondale R600 for next winter and probably going to sell my old Bianchi Track bike as I don't think my knees were designed for it.



Nice bike!
my wife loves it!
I just ordered her some pink cables to go on her bike!

http://www.tredz.co.uk/details.aspx?cgid=&id=7901&cid=


----------



## TVC (10 Jul 2007)

Orbea, factory built to my spec - Alu frame, carbon forks, 105 groupset.

http://photobucket.com/mediadetail/...tain/orbea6.jpg&searchTerm=orbea&pageOffset=2


----------



## halo (10 Jul 2007)

My latest ( road ) steed is a Spesh E5 Alu m/c kitted out with Ultegra in Racing Red ( 'cause everyone knows Red bikes are the fastest - but not in my case unfortunately  )


----------



## gavintc (10 Jul 2007)

Bianchi 928L in nice white from the Liquigas era with Ultegra and Kysrium SL wheels


----------



## palinurus (10 Jul 2007)

Basic 05 Specialized Allez with a curious mix of Sora/Tiagra/Ultegra kit. Slightly upgraded wheels.

Horrible blue commuting hack based on SJS cycles training frame. The rear mech cost me 1p. Really.

That's it for road bikes. And, apart from a Brompton, that's all I have at the moment.[/b]


----------



## andy_wrx (10 Jul 2007)

2006 Spesh Roubaix Comp as 'best' : bought ex-demo and really a bit of a 'bitsa' of what was in the shop I think - full Ultegra, Fulcrum 3 wheels, Cinelli Axis stem/bars

2003 Spesh Allez as winter/occasional commuter/2nd bike : rack, raceblades

Giant TCR Aero as TT/Tri bike : built-up from frame, lots of bits from eBay. Only matter of time before it gets carbon wheels.

1992 Kona Kilauea MTB : original 1992 condition, even down to original tyres. Was used a lot in 1990's...

Front half of Dawes Double Edge tandem : not used as much as it should be.


----------



## joebe (11 Jul 2007)

chris42 said:


> joebe said:
> 
> 
> > DeRosa Merak (see the link) thanks to that nice Mr.Brown and the Ride to Work initiative. Equiped with 105 groupset, Velocity Deep V rims and various other bits from ITM, Bonty and Fizik.
> ...



Are they the Jagwire ones for the US breast cancer charity? I've got a set ready for the next time I give the bike a strip down, though I did wonder if they might be a bit OTT. :?: :?:


----------



## chris42 (11 Jul 2007)

joebe said:


> chris42 said:
> 
> 
> > joebe said:
> ...



I rode the London to Canterbury Sportive on the 1st and was riding with a bloke who had a set on and they looked really good!


----------



## dbg (11 Jul 2007)

LeMond Buenos Aires carbon in red and very nice too.


----------



## Monty Dog (12 Jul 2007)

Where do I start?

Colnago CT1 carbon titanium - custom paintjob on polished ti / bare carbon. Record gruppo and Ambrosio X-Aero carbon rims. Weighs about 17lbs and too good to race. Now no longer made, so a future classic if ever there was one.

Battaglin RS1 carbon, Chorus gruppo and Ksyrium SL wheels. I built this as a race/training bike. A good use for all my hand-me-down parts from above.

Xi'an titanium cross - the ba$tard child of a road bike and MTB - titanium forks and disc brakes. Mega-clearances - goes anywhere. Wears MTB wheels in winter of for serious offroad on the sandy trails around here. Eats full-sussers on uphills and singletrack.

Terry Dolan track - lives on the turbo for those 220rpm blasts

TT bike - Paul Hewitt frame and various parts - up for sale!

Gios Compact - daily fixie

Gios Aerodynamic - classic fixie in need of a respray.


----------



## beanzontoast (12 Jul 2007)

Monty - when it says 'Fleet' by your name, I didn't realise it was referring to your bike collection...

Blimey! :?:


----------



## ashbyalien (13 Jul 2007)

mine are..

de rosa team, with record/chorus mix and HANDBUILT wheels.

bontrager mtb with eno eccentric rear wheel, so singlespeeded.

spesh fsr stumpy


----------



## Big T (13 Jul 2007)

I ride an Orbea Aspin with a mix of Veloce/Mirage/Xenon, recently upgraded with Fulcrum Racing 7's.

My commuter is a SJSC blue trainer with a mix of Veloce/Mirage/Xenon. It's as heavy as hell but I quite like riding it. Also doubles as a winter bike.

My son rides a Dura-ace equiped titanium Merlin CR Works.


----------



## ChrisW (13 Jul 2007)

Bikes in order/frequency of use:

12 year old Joe Waugh "M" frame with Veloce parts..summer commute

8 year old Roberts Audax with some Compag (Veloce again?)..winter/raining commute

3 month old Tek Madone SL 5.2 :?: ..weekend special

13 year old Marin Muirwoods..cleaned once a year wether it needs it or not

5 year old Airnimal Chameleon..for hols, lovely ride, b4gger to put together

Only 5 bikes...deprived! What should i get next?


----------



## Splee (13 Jul 2007)

A Bianchi Via nirone alu carbon with Veloce, pretty much factory standard. Which was a wedding/engagement prezzie from the master sorry............wife
A '93 GT Karakorum (sp) general hack and something to practice working on !
and a Trek Bruiser 1 for just pi$$ing about on :?:


----------



## hambones (13 Jul 2007)

As a relative newbie to cycling I've managed to acquire the following during the past 9 months....

Road - Scott CR1 Pro

MTB - Giant XTC Zero

Very happy with both! :?: :?:


----------



## lifeson (15 Jul 2007)

Trek Madonne 5.2 not the disco colours but a grey finish wish is so thin you can see the carbon weave through it. Gorgeous


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Jul 2007)

There seems to be some very nice machines around on this forum, be nice if some of them will be a Davyo's proposed gathering!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurence (15 Jul 2007)

i'll (probably) have the Pegoretti on the london freewheel... be nice to have closed roads in the city, although there'll be loads of cyclists it'll still give the bike a chance to 'breathe'

L


----------



## Peter (15 Jul 2007)

Cannondale Synapse Aluminium - standard apart from the saddle and wheels - Easton Tempest 11.
No room for any more and you can only ride one bike at a time.


----------



## yenrod (15 Jul 2007)

My Dads bike on loan and my own Raleigh 2006 Airlite 300.


----------



## jashburnham (16 Jul 2007)

Specialized Allez - Alu - Sora/Tiagra
Focus Variado - Alu -Ultegra
Wilier Mortirolo - Carbon Fibre - Centaur


----------



## Aperitif (16 Jul 2007)

Look KG361 Centaur/Chorus...
Veneto Altec2 Daytona...
Colnago Super...bit small, but neat...
got a Falcon too... not ridden for a couple of years.

More bike than ability


----------



## Blonde (17 Jul 2007)

Ribble winter audax = commuting hack and winter/wet weather audax
One One, Il Pompino = uber-cool urban commuter and possible shorter weekend rides and audax.
Ye Olde Steelie Bob Jackson Racer = sweet ride and weekend rides/audax
Brand spanking new (to me anyway) Serotta, Coeur D'Acier, which is one of these: http://www.serotta.com/pages/cda.html = light and sporty yet comfy. For pretend hills and proper hills (Alps) and, well, any ride where the weather is decent really!


----------



## gbb (17 Jul 2007)

Bianchi Via Nirone Xenon for main rides and sunny days at work, ....
Trek 7100FX for occasional leisure rides and rainy days at work....
and a Raleigh Chimera for winter use...soon to be stripped and components swapped onto a 531 frame for winter use as well.


----------



## Noodley (17 Jul 2007)

Van Nicholas Yukon with Campag Race triple (very new and making it's audax debut this weekend on a 400k perm  )
Bianchi Via Nirone with Campag Veloce
Bob Jackson Vigorelli fixed
Raleigh Chimera with Shimano Sora (stuck on turbo trainer)


----------



## Mortiroloboy (21 Jul 2007)

Wilier Triestina Dal, Mortirolo FCF with full Campagnolo Centaur groupset.
Previously a Specialized Allez, and before that a GIANT Xtc 850.

The wilier is _the_ best bike I have ever owned


----------



## Joe (22 Jul 2007)

It's my first road bike which I bought off a friend a few weeks ago, loving it so far


----------



## wafflycat (22 Jul 2007)

Road bike: Bianchi ML3 - fine for the kind of riding I do
Tourer: Bianchi San Remo - strong, reliable, also used as my winter bike
Recumbent: Ice T (without suspension) for fun
Hybrid: Raleigh Pioneer Trail, circa 1989, still in almost as new condition thanks to the TLC of my other half. The bike that I used to carry my son around on when he was a baby. Lovely paint jobbie on the bike - a rural landscape.

So far this year, I've been mostly riding the ML3 and it's what I'll be doing the Dun Run on.


----------



## Yer Maw Mate Yer Maw (23 Jul 2007)

Specialized Roubaix Elite 2007

Had if for about 6 months, since then I have upgraded to Dura-Ace shifters from 105 fitted GP4000S tyres.


----------



## phoenix (23 Jul 2007)

Pinarello Galileo with Ultegra 10V.


----------



## giant man (23 Jul 2007)

Argon 18 Platinum with Record and Ksyrium SLs .....

http://www.artantica.co.uk/argon1.jpg

and a Giant winter hack too.


----------



## wherryman (23 Jul 2007)

Bottecchia Aviator full carbon and yummy Campag Centaurs when the sun shines and a well used Tricross Sport when it doesnt.....so that would be the Tricross most of this year then

http://www.bottecchia.com.au/bikes/road-aviator-bs615.html


----------



## g3nzo (23 Jul 2007)

There are some nice bikes on here. If my cannodale caad 3 ('98 saeco replica) had eyes i would cover them at sportives. I've seen some lovely bikes at some of them this year.


----------



## jacob (24 Jul 2007)

mercian audax with 105 componants aksium wheels 4 season tyres.Love it.


----------



## cyclingfury (24 Jul 2007)

Custom built titanuim by Marco Bertoletti (Italy). 10 speed campag chorus, WR compositi wheels. Fantastically comfortable and very fast. The triple chain set, and extended head tube (because I'm not as supple as I used to be!), makes it the ideal sportive bike for me.


----------



## giant man (25 Jul 2007)

Nice to see you on here cyclingfury and I am still dribbling over your ti beauty my friend. Love it!


----------



## Dave Davenport (25 Jul 2007)

For best:Bianchi Matta S9 ti / Zondas / Dura Ace 

Audax / winter / light touring: Kinesis Racelite T /open pro's /Ultegra/compact 

Time trials: Cannodale Caad 4 frame / Protons / Ultegra / tri-bars (I will / must do more next season)

Trails etc. Cannondale F700 (doesn't get out much)

Pub / shops etc.: Golden Pigeon 50lb. clunker / rack / stand / dynomo's / PTO 

Still 'need' a fixed.


----------



## skwerl (25 Jul 2007)

07 Specialized Roubaix Pro (a mix of Dura Ace and Ultegra with FSA carbon cranks and Roval Fusee wheels). For training/weekends.

Condor Potenza fixed for commuting. The original was an 05 Pista EOM which developed a 'cosmetic' problem with a small section of joint filler and was replaced in 06 for an 06 EOM frame, which devloped the exact same fault earlier this year. Shame of shames Condor had no warranty stock left so replaced with the 07 Potenza frame I have today. It's a much comfier frame than the EOM. It's running on OpenPro CD rims and Goldtec hubs


----------



## cyclingfury (25 Jul 2007)

Thanks Giant Man. Good to be here, took me a while to find out where you'd all disappeared to!


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (27 Jul 2007)

Interesting to see that the more 'vocal' members of the board (simoncc, bonj etc) aren't giving details.

Do you guys ride bikes in any meaningful way or do you just come on here to spout guff?

Mine:
1997 Spesh Rockhopper Pro 
Spesh Tricross S-Works
Santa Cruz Roadster
1985 Alan Leggero


----------



## laurence (27 Jul 2007)

i didn't give the details for the complete collection... as well as the Fuquay and Pegoretti Marcelo i have:

Orange Clockwork with dx running gear
Orange E4 with a mix of running gear, mainly sachs with Hope hubs
Orange Clockwork with track ends running as a single speed.

there's also a Pinarello Stelvio road frame and boxes of bits that needs to be built up.


----------



## Yer Maw Mate Yer Maw (28 Jul 2007)

Just to post like some else did there is some nice bikes here in this thead so let us see yours...so to speak.

WOW I am so excited I can not sleep at nights on seeing these bikes...nurse!!!


----------



## Hugo15 (28 Jul 2007)

Summer Bike: Airborne Valkarie frame , Campag Centaur triple groupset, Open Pro rims with Centaur hubs.

Winter Bike: Vintage Raleigh 531 frame (from about 1987), Campag Veloce , Mavic MA3 rims with Veloce hubs.


----------



## asterix (28 Jul 2007)

As mentioned elsewhere

British Eagle Touristique - a 1980's competitor to the Dawes Galaxy but with a livelier ride. £50 off ebay. Nice frame, so worth a bit of updating IMO.

modified Bob Jackson tourer with 26" wheels. It's a kind of HGV of the bike world!

Roberts Compact Audax - built for me and specced for fast rides in the hills. Altho' not that light, it can shift.


----------



## peejay78 (30 Jul 2007)

_"i didn't give the details for the complete collection... as well as the Fuquay and Pegoretti Marcelo i have:

Orange Clockwork with dx running gear
Orange E4 with a mix of running gear, mainly sachs with Hope hubs
Orange Clockwork with track ends running as a single speed.

there's also a Pinarello Stelvio road frame and boxes of bits that needs to be built up."_

do you have a hedge/trust fund?


----------



## laurence (30 Jul 2007)

peejay78 said:


> _"i didn't give the details for the complete collection... as well as the Fuquay and Pegoretti Marcelo i have:
> 
> Orange Clockwork with dx running gear
> Orange E4 with a mix of running gear, mainly sachs with Hope hubs
> ...



yes... i just listed it. 

L


----------



## peejay78 (31 Jul 2007)

christ.

that's a lot of equity.


----------



## halo (6 Aug 2007)

Specialized S-Works E5 with Ultegra roadie  + Specialized Rockhopper off-roadie !


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (7 Aug 2007)

Like you a Van NIcholas Yukon with Campagnolo Triple set up, although using TA Carmina transmission; new frame to replace the one used in all the tours linked to below

Paul Smith
www.bikeplus.co.uk




Noodley said:


> Van Nicholas Yukon with Campag Race triple (very new and making it's audax debut this weekend on a 400k perm  )
> Bianchi Via Nirone with Campag Veloce
> Bob Jackson Vigorelli fixed
> Raleigh Chimera with Shimano Sora (stuck on turbo trainer)


----------



## And (7 Aug 2007)

Best bike: Mercian King of Mercia, 725 tubing, Shimano Ultegra triple - brand new last year and bl**dy lovely to boot 

Mercian 531 audax
Fort winter hack (alloy frame, 531 fork)
Whyte PRST +4 full suspension
Cannondale F 900 lefty hardtail
other frames (another Mercian, Holdsworth, Scott) knocking around

in case you can't guess, big fan of steel roadbikes.


----------



## dangerousjules (7 Aug 2007)

i'm impressed not much poop on this thread all decent bikes...
my newest and by far my favorite is an independent fabrication delux titanium...plenty of jewellery on it, gold chris king headset,phil wood hubs,xtr,monkey lite bars...I LOVE IT...it causes a chubby in my pants when i look at it!


----------



## Brixtonfixed (9 Aug 2007)

Summer/sportives - Enigma Esprit (Ti with Chorus, Fulcrum Racing 3s)
Training/town - Pearson Touche fixed
Winter/audax - Mercian Audax Special
Work trips - Brompton S6L
Family stuff - Orbit Routier tandem, also knackered old Saracen mtb with crossbar seat, trailerbike connector
Off-road - shabby old Kona Fire Mountain

Love 'em all.


----------



## Monkey Boy (21 Aug 2007)

Will hopefully be taking receipt of a brand spanking Focus Cayo tomorrow! I've got a week off work next week....and I've got a plan to climb the Cairn-o-mount from Aberdeen....anyone fancy it?

The Trek1000 will be the winter / turbo bike. I hope she does not turn into the green eye monster.
Trek hibrid was supposed to be used for commuting but have done so few miles on the thing that it's shocking. Ahem


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Aug 2007)

best bike: carrera virtuoso - 6061 alu merida frame, shimano tiagra, carbon fork, vuelta wheelset
winter bike: reynolds 531 steel frame, shimano sora
mountain bike: equator terrano, complete with trailgator for pulling the kids along


----------



## mossy (23 Aug 2007)

Hi
I've got a Dimant (old style steel) beautiful and am rebuilding an Orbea Aspin.


----------



## MichaelM (26 Aug 2007)

2002 Steel Lemond Alpe d'Huez. Most of the original components have now been replaced except the 105 shifters & rear mech.

Pompino - started out as a pomp pro, but now kitted with my own preference of kit.

Cove Stiffee - for hitting the rocks at Laggan.

There's a bit of room left in the garage - if I see an 07 Madone 5.2 in my size going for silly cheap it would fill the gap just nice.


----------



## bobg (30 Aug 2007)

I need help, cant stop myself.... http://www.flickr.com/photos/10646670@N06/


----------



## peejay78 (31 Aug 2007)

currently riding this...


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Sep 2007)

Currently riding Hewitt Cheviot (road) and Merlin Malt 1 (mtb)....thinking about a 5/6 in travel full suss mtb (Ellsworth Epiphany, Turner 5-Spot, Intense maybe) and I'm sure it won't stop there...


----------



## dmoan (4 Sep 2007)

2007 Specialized Allez Elite.

FSA Gossamer MegaExo chainset gave up after 350 miles - replaced with Shimano 105 double.


----------



## HLaB (4 Sep 2007)

I'm currently riding a Bianchi 928 Veloce, a Sirrus sports and a Ridgeback Velocity; although not all at once


----------



## Blonde (5 Sep 2007)

I am now riding a new Pompino (fixed) to work and I intend to use it for a short flattish audax (100km) in October and depending on how that goes, on a few 200s though the winter.


----------



## Paulus (7 Sep 2007)

I ride a trusty 10 year old Dawes Galaxy, 
A 8 year old Dawes Audax,
and my best bike is a Condor Italia equiped with campag throughout.


----------



## Lardyboy (15 Sep 2007)

Lardyboy said:


> Only got my Moulton TSR30 on the road at the moment while I contemplate which Sunday Bicycle to order. Oh the dilemma!
> 
> I'll quickly add (cough) a Kona Cindercone MTB which gets the occasional bashing when I'm in the mood.



Well it finally arrived this week - big thank you to Greg at Sunday Bikes for his patience - a Silk Road frame with Easton EC90sl forks, Easton Ascent 2 wheels, Easton EC70 seat post, Oval R700 stem and bars, Arione saddle, and Campag Veloce groupset (I had to draw the line somewhere!)

It rides beautiful it does!


----------



## fossyant (16 Sep 2007)

These... Frank Herety SLX with full Dura Ace







And the commuter - DEORE LX components






Plus a 653/Ultegra Ribble - the Green one on the wall in the lower photo


----------



## stevenb (19 Sep 2007)

I just ordered a Felt F75 today and also ordered Ultegra pedals to accompany it. 

I also own a Trek 6500 with uprated Kore Elite H/Bars and a Sidi Race fork and a SRAM powerlink chain.


----------



## alfablue (21 Sep 2007)

I'm riding a Dawes Audax (Reynolds 531c version) for day rides, and a Rock Lobster Team Titanium MTB, "commuterised" with rigid forks, rack and mudguards for commuting and touring.


----------



## Abitrary (21 Sep 2007)

Krypton said:


> Does flat-bar road count? If so, mines a Specialized Sirrus Elite 2006 with s-works carbon seat post and Fizik Aliante saddle upgrade.
> 
> If I came into some money I'd love a Specialized Roubaix S-Works




Go for a flat bar. If you get backache, then put bar-ends on.

If you still get backache, get a dropbar bike. 

If that doesn't solve the backache, try wider handlebars and a steeper rise stem.

If the backache goes further down, consider getting an MTB


----------



## GaryA (2 Oct 2007)

Disgruntled Goat said:


> Interesting to see that the more 'vocal' members of the board (simoncc, bonj etc) aren't giving details.
> 
> Do you guys ride bikes in any meaningful way or do you just come on here to spout guff?



After 3 months and still no appearance/response/interest from the gruesome twosome I believe we can deduce the latter


----------



## bonj2 (3 Oct 2007)

Gary Askwith said:


> After 3 months and still no appearance/response/interest from the gruesome twosome I believe we can deduce the latter



possibly because neither of us are into 'road/audax/sportives' so never go on this particular section of the forum?


----------



## Blonde (3 Oct 2007)

I'm riding...nothing today because my left crank came loose yesterday, on fixed, pulling the rear wheel forwards in the track ends and nearly causing the chain to unship. Crank is evidently bugger internally so I cant ride my fixie till I've got a new crank (in 165mm - one on order now). I tried to come into work this a.m. on my other bike but the loved one had tinkered with the bar - raising the stem without realising that there isn't enough brake and gear cable to do this - result was got on bike, thought cables looked a bit tight, first time I brakes the loose handle bar suddenly dropped round in the stem as I hurtled towards the main road down hill, instinctively but uselessly trying to 'leg brake' (on a free hub). Not good, but managed not to freak out totally and brought bike to stand still within a few cm of the junction. The outer right/front brake cable has pulled completely out of the adjusters/cable stops so there's absolutely no way I can get to work on this bike unless I either put the stem down again or get the bike re-cabled. Arse. Came to work in the car as by the time I'd back-tracked up the hill to the house I didn't have time to do anything else but get in the car. Grrrrrr! Hrmph! :- (


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (3 Oct 2007)

Airborne Zeppelin. I got the Titanium frame notionally second hand - a bike had been built up, but the order had been cancelled and the bike dissembled. Peter Barclay at Stuart Barclay (top notch LBS in Oswestry) gave excellent advice on what was needed to build it, got the stuff in and built it.

The main quality is the incredible supple ride. The frame is softer than the Giant TCR that I borrowed from Stuart, but it is not tiring on a long run or on rough surfaces.


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Oct 2007)

Ribble winter bike with Sora and my 531 flat bar tourer, depending. That's had a somewhat chameleonic existence with varying shapes of bars and gearing ranging from 1 to 21 speed. Currently on a 50/34 compact with 12-32 (!) cassette, Bontrager select wheels and MTB riser bar. Bit of a bitsa, to say the least.


----------



## rjeffroy (3 Oct 2007)

Mostly riding my commuter at the moment:





New race bike, now retired until next season:





Old race bike, I was supposed to sell this but it is now a weekend trainer, probably also use it for the Hillingdon winter series:





Just completed my first bike build, not sure how I'll end up using this:


----------



## itisaboutthebike (11 Oct 2007)

'Race' - Litespeed Vortex
Cyclosprotives - Airborne Zeppelin
'Training' - Jamis Eclipse 853
Audax - Jamis Quest 631
Winter - Orbit Helium
TT - Quintana Roo
CycleCamping - Spesh Rockhopper(steel)
MTB - Sunn XCircuit (not used very much !)
Commuter - Halfords Subway 8 (I doa 25 mile round trip commute most daze)

Well - lets face it - you can't have too many bikes can you ? (altho the misses would disagree !)

Oh - and i have big garage ! (with some of my wifes bikes too !)

And a finme collection of Les Pauls & Strats !


----------



## jashburnham (13 Nov 2007)

One of these:






And one of these:






'Cept with white saddle and tape and white/black tyres.

Love 'em both!


----------



## monstadog (16 Nov 2007)

Airborne Zep
Soma Smoothie es
Specialized xcr pro
On one Il pompino
1980s MBK fixie


----------



## monstadog (16 Nov 2007)

Airborne Zep
Soma Smoothie es
Specialized xcr pro
On one Il pompino
1980s MBK fixie


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Nov 2007)

My oldest and dearest bike is my battered an d beaten circa 1949 Holdsworth fixed (on the Turbo awaiting a new fork).
Commuting hack is an early 1980's Evans/Saracen and early Brit MTB made from 531 MTB tubing.
There's also a BE Touristic 531st Tourer rebuild project...

But mostly I ride this, Winter, Spring, Summer or Fall:


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Nov 2007)

My oldest and dearest bike is my battered an d beaten circa 1949 Holdsworth fixed (on the Turbo awaiting a new fork).
Commuting hack is an early 1980's Evans/Saracen and early Brit MTB made from 531 MTB tubing.
There's also a BE Touristic 531st Tourer rebuild project...

But mostly I ride this, Winter, Spring, Summer or Fall:


----------



## mickle (17 Nov 2007)

Am I the only person on this forum without a roadbike?

My best bike; Rocky Mountain Vertex Team Scandium, Race face cranks, SID World Cup forks, X.0 rear mech, Mavic XMax wheels, Easton carbon post and bar, Avid Ultimate brakes and levers.

My other best bike; 1996 Schwinn Black Phantom with Profile Imperial chain-ring and Dyno Flame tyres.

My daily driver; Giant LaFree eletrickery bike with skinny slicks, smaller sprocket and front basket. Wooooooooshhhhh.

And; Brompton L3, whereabouts unknown since my mate came off it in London and put himself in a coma. Twat.

Trying to wangle a Kona Smoke out of Paligap too.


----------



## col (17 Nov 2007)

I used to have a mountain bike,a long time ago,i put slicks and drops on it,it was the the most comfortable bike iv ridden.Alas it went long ago.Iv been tempted to put drops on my present bike,but am enjoying the flats with bar ends at the mo.


----------



## yenrod (17 Nov 2007)

Ive a black raleigh: crank - a bit like the old athena type, tektro brakes, basic mavic wheels, itm h.bar stuff and sti's tiagra gears 9sp.

Though looking to shift the frame as I just dont reckon it fits me!


----------



## Addybobble (11 Jan 2008)

Hi. I use 2 bikes on a daily basis. Roadie for dry weather. MTB for wet weather and pootling around with my wife and kids on the weekends. I do over 100 miles a week instead of using London tube. I spend the tube money on the bikes. Money well spent.

2005 litespeed tachyon (titanium) converted to drops (fsa carbon k-wing). Chris king ti headset. ksyrium sl wheels. triple ultegra sti's. dura ace brakes. selle carbonio slk seat with ti rails. giant aero carbon seatpost. lupine wilma lights (for winter and commuting). I use mavic open pro's for commuting with a powertap hub.

2007 specialized rockhopper pro disc. Hope mini brakes. crossmax sl ust wheels with scwalbe nobby nic tyres (I put tubes in, btw). post moderne bracer seatpost (softens the tail). lupine edison 10 lights.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (11 Jan 2008)

on one pompino, miche hubs and chainset, lo pro bars for comfort, 47x 20 gear.
got a centaur equipped roberts touring bike that sadly has only done 30 miles in the last year.
fixed is too addictive!


----------



## charlessandilands (22 Jan 2008)

I have the utmost admiration for those who can cycle in London Ab!
My current ride is a 10 year old Mrin but I'll shortly be the proud owner of a Dawes Audax Supreme - can't wait!


----------



## charlessandilands (22 Jan 2008)

*Marin I meant!*

Marin I meant!


----------



## Renard (8 Jun 2009)

I wonder if anyone has changed their steeds since they forst posted?

ATM I ride a Principia RSL with Ultegra/Dura Ace gruppo and Ksyrium elite wheelset.

In the winter/wet days I ride a Norco CRD3 roadbike with various upgrades (bit of a mix and match groupset).

Mountain bike is a Trek 6500 with Reba SL forks.


----------



## aka0019 (18 Oct 2009)

I've got a Specialized Allez Elite '09 for the better weather and a Joe Waugh for bad days, not sure of the frame but it feels more comfortable than the Specialized although a bit heavier!


----------



## B-B-BikeyStrike! (18 Oct 2009)

2009 Cannondale Badboy 700. Rubbish specs on paper, but rides so nicely on the crap roads of South London. Not sure whether to upgrade the rims though...


----------



## Ian H (18 Oct 2009)

My main audax and touring bikes - a bespoke Ti Omega with mostly Campag; A fixed 40yr old Holdsworth with Dave Marsh forks. 
Road - a 1980s Gazelle special show model with mostly Campag. 
TT - a Lemond something or other with Shimano. 
Utility - an Airnimal Joey. 
Off-road/Utility/Hack - ancient Dawes mtb.
Plus various frames and bits awaiting attention.


----------



## addictfreak (18 Oct 2009)

Summer roadie= scott addict carbon

winter roadie= focus variado expert

MTB (Fav bike)= scott scale 35 carbon


----------



## bonk man (19 Oct 2009)

Magura mountain bike.. 
Moulton Standard [ 1964 ] stripped down for action
Van Nicholas Amazon for club rides and audax
Holdsworth 531cs hack
Mike Morris lowpro fixed tt 
TCR for sportives
An ancient Raleigh atb round town and towing a trailer to annoy the local motorists.. 
and a Hercules 3 speed when I really am not in a hurry


----------



## jimboalee (20 Oct 2009)

You can't beat it. Carries beer and curry home from the village.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2009)

Disgruntled Goat said:


> Interesting to see that the more 'vocal' members of the board (simoncc, bonj etc) aren't giving details.
> 
> Do you guys ride bikes in any meaningful way or do you just come on here to spout guff?
> 
> ...



Whatever happened to the Disgruntled Goat (nice avatar) - certainly had a couple of people weighed up a while back!


----------



## GrasB (21 Oct 2009)

What do I ride? Well:
'03 Marin Mill Valley w/Campagnolo Veloce groupset
'07 Specialized Hardrock fixie (though I can change it to a geared MTB quickly enough)
Reynolds 531 framed, 650C wheeled, fixie road bike of unknown origin.
Finally being built is an Unbranded carbon frame w/Shimano 105 groupset


----------



## stephengrellier (22 Oct 2009)

I currently ride a Carrera subway 8. Its a hybrid. I would love to be able to afford a decent road bike though. Anyone got any suggestions for a good buy under £600? Or is this just wishful thinking?


----------



## jimboalee (22 Oct 2009)

stephengrellier said:


> I currently ride a Carrera subway 8. Its a hybrid. I would love to be able to afford a decent road bike though. Anyone got any suggestions for a good buy under £600? Or is this just wishful thinking?



I had a Subway 8 once, it was stolen.

I changed the stem, bars, saddle, tyres and put bar-ends on it. I changed the sprocket to one with two more teeth, thus lowering the gearing.

I got the riding position similar to my road bikes, and gearing to suit it's weight.

Though quite heavy, I rode a DIY 100 Audax on it.


----------



## Norm (22 Oct 2009)

stephengrellier said:


> I currently ride a Carrera subway 8. Its a hybrid. I would love to be able to afford a decent road bike though. Anyone got any suggestions for a good buy under £600? Or is this just wishful thinking?


Do you mean a road bike with drops or another road bike with flats? 

If the former, I reckon the Giant Defy 3 is a fab bike for just over your budget, or the Defy 3.5 available most places for £525 will leave you some £££s to get lights, lock etc. 

That said, I'm picking up a Spesh Secteur tomorrow morning. Few quid more than the Defy 3 but, like me, designed for comfort, not speed. 

I think that you can get into the Boardman range at that price as well. Decent bikes, just be wary of the set up from some of the poorer Halfords shops.


----------



## fungus (22 Oct 2009)

Giant TCR 2 with shimano ultegra triple & mavic ksyrium ssc sl wheels which makes a great all rounder for racing & audax rides + a new Giant Defy 4 to be used as a winter/audax bike. My brother has a Giant mountain bike of some description which comes out occaisonally when doing rides on mixed terrain.


----------



## seadragonpisces (7 Mar 2011)

Got an Ellsworth Ride Commute with Nuvinci gearing system and an Autum Minion (no 7)


----------



## steve52 (8 Mar 2011)

spesh allez been together for 3 years now


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Apr 2011)

2009 Focus Cayo Pro = Sunny weather weekend warrior machine

2010 Specialized Langster Steel = Fine weather commuter / full time sweat machine

2011 Focus Mare AX 1.0 = Bad weather commuter / part time go anywhere machine


----------



## theloafer (8 Apr 2011)

cube attenion=mountain bike 
arthur caygill= tourer made to measure 
trek1000= old road bike 
at the end of the month it will be this

http://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/bi...ynapse-carbon-sram-apex-road-bike-2011-p88441 ....


----------



## seadragonpisces (15 Apr 2011)

In addition to the above I now have my Genesis Croix De Fer, favourite one of the lot so far, love it 

Pics of my bikes in the link below

http://s902.photobucket.com/albums/ac224/setonwatson/Bike pics/


----------



## Mikeoupe (15 Apr 2011)

2008 Gary Fisher 29'er and new (to me) this week a 2009 Bianchi Nirone 7 Sora roadie.


----------

